# Rs su1418



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Anybody know if this blank will throw 6 & bait??? TIA...


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I have an AS 1418 and I have thrown 6 and a mullet head but would rather throw 4 or 5 and a small chunk with mine. 8 is too much.

Probably my favorite rod to throw 4-5 ounces and tends to be the first rod in the water because it is a pleasure to fish with. I have caught everything from 6" mullet to 30 pound cownose and 3' biters and it is one of my favorites.

It might not be the "best" if you are looking for distance but overall it is one ofof my favorites.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

As CJS said it would do it in a pinch, but not the best choice. 
Barry


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I have three Allstar 1418's and throw 6 and bait all the time and as said before it is usually my first rod out as well. Good luck, SNDFLEE


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

It definitely can be done but if you are looking for distance alone there are better choices. Obviously a longer rod might reach further but the versatility and light weight of the 1418 outweigh a few yards and if I could find another I would buy it.

Not sure how the AS and RS SU compare but they should be pretty similar and that range of rod has a place in about any surf fisherman's rack.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I had one, AS 1418, take an inch out of the tip and it will bomb 7nbait, built one as a spinner for a girlfriend at the time, I sould throw it for her when we were drum fishin the point. To be honest with you I was throwin that spinner farther then most out there with a conventional.. There is another one of those rods in my future, it left the Island with the Girl..

JAM


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Monti! You listenin'? These guys have pretty much ok'd the 1418 for 6+. Come to think of it...I know a guy who fishes AI with 1418s...think he has three of 'em. If it was me...I'd want a longer blank. Like an SUR1505 or 1506. I have an SUR1505 & it does quite nicely with 6 & a small bait. I call it my "Mojo Stick" as named by a pal who saw me catch a 44" striper on the first fishing cast ever with that rod followed up by a 43"er on the very next cast. Lotsa mojo in that rod...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SteveZ said:


> Hey Monti! You listenin'? These guys have pretty much ok'd the 1418 for 6+. Come to think of it...I know a guy who fishes AI with 1418s...think he has three of 'em. If it was me...I'd want a longer blank. Like an SUR1505 or 1506. I have an SUR1505 & it does quite nicely with 6 & a small bait. I call it my *"Mojo Stick"* as named by a pal who saw me catch a 44" striper on the first fishing cast ever with that rod followed up by a 43"er on the very next cast. Lotsa mojo in that rod...


Confidence rods, them the best kind...


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Have two and have thrown 10 and bait, not distance but far enough to do the job! Have since rebuilt a SU 1205 10 ft 1pc rated to 12 OZ to handle that situation

We throw 6 and bait every trip HARD since 2003 without a problem. 6 and a head with out a second thought


----------

